# Other Discussions > Hair Loss Rants >  Most common things the NW1's will say about your balding...

## jamesst11

Have you ever tried to explain your distress over hair loss to a woman, family member or any NW1 guy?  What are your most common responses?  Here are mine.  It's made me stop discussing ANY personal issue I have with people forever! haha

1) just shave it bruh
2) wear a hat
3) It's JUST HAIR
4) Hair is such a superficial thing - what my EX would say to me.  I responded with, "so is makeup, and you won't leave the house without it"
5) You'd look good with a bald head - probably the most comforting one

The point is - don't bother ever trying to even mention your suffering about this to anyone, because people in general won't understand.  On top of that, people don't give a f*ck about your problems.  To me, there is nothing more humiliating than styling this horrible comb over and plastering it with hair spray and hoping it doesn't rain.  Nowadays, I always notice other people's eyes gradually making their way to my hair and wondering what's up.  No joke, I never thought I would care this much about anything physical until it actually happened... it's the f*cking worst.

----------


## bmoreno515

Lmao the first one is the most common response with my friends, especially cause one of them is younger than me and has a really bad receding hair line.

----------


## Borntoosoon

@James

I never even bring it up to other people and, yeah, I notice people's eyes moving up to my hairline, stopping, popping out of their head, then quickly trying to recover worried I might see it. Yeah, I know they're judging- hell, that's only human- I judge it myself. But the problem is, there isn't anything one can do about it other than transplants which are a hell of a long way from free.

I do feel your pain.

----------


## Parker1972

Hehe all so true

----------

